# Bowl Gouge Grinds



## keepanionme (Oct 1, 2015)

I just received a bowl last week. It was in dire need of some sharpening. Before doing it, I got to thinking about the type of grind that is on it. 

What angle grinds are everyone using on their bowl gouges? Is one better than any other?


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 1, 2015)

It would depend on what size it is and what I want to do with it. My large 5/8 inch bowl gouges get the Ellsworth grind and is used mostly for rough turning and sheer scraping. 1/2 inch bowl gouges get close to a 40/40 grind or a traditional grind for cleaning up cuts. 3/8 in bowl gouges get the 40/40 grind and another with the traditional grind. I'm still only one tool from greatness.

If you have access to a club or someone close by I'd ask to see what they do. That's the way I ended up with what I have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 1, 2015)

If you have only one bowl gouge, I would recommend the Ellsworth grind with about 60 deg bevel angle. In general; 40 deg bevel angle is good for experienced turners but is difficult for beginners to control, 60 deg bevel angle does most of the same things (slower), is easier to control and stays sharp longer. A traditional grind with about 65 deg bevel angle is great for the bottom of bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 1, 2015)

My experience ... far more important than the exact angle or how far back the wings are swept, it must be consistent. If the profile changes every time I sharpen, I can never build up the muscle-memory that helps me get the job done.

That said ... I have a couple of gouges with about 50 degrees nose angle, and one with a much blunter nose (75 to 80, I'm not sure) to clean up the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme (Oct 2, 2015)

I do only have one 1/2" bowl gouge at the moment. I've been turning for about a year and a half and I've never hollowed anything out. I've watched a bunch of youtube videos on it though. Nothing left to do find some blanks and practice!

I think I'll take the 60 degree advice. I do see your point as well, Duncan. I have a sharpening jig, so I should be ok with getting the same grind every time.


Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

